# Reposition of dislocated lens



## codedog (Apr 26, 2012)

Surgeron did a reposition of dislocated intraocular lens by suturing it to the iris. Only code I see is 66825- repositioning of intraocular lens prosthesis., but I dont see it by suturing to iris. Would this code  (66825) include  suturing to iris ?:


----------



## rhotonscott (Apr 30, 2012)

check CPT 66982 descriptor- you may need to find out if a modifier is required for the additional surgery by getting more info from surgeon. Was it an increased procedural service? Was it due to a complication? Was it an unplanned procedure during the global for the initial procedure?


----------



## vpcats (Apr 30, 2012)

The book I have with layperson's terminology, does not specify suturing or a specific location.  It's just about repositioning the lens.  

This is a "separate procedure".  I suppose this was done after a previous cataract surgery.  I would not use 66982 as this is for a complex cataract.


----------



## dmcvinney (May 2, 2012)

You will see that, after code 66985 in the CPT book, it states "For secondary fixation (separate procedure), use 66682".  However codes 66825 (repositioning) and 66682 are bundled.  Repositioning reimburses more, so I would bill just the 66825.


----------



## vpcats (May 16, 2012)

Ahhhh 66682.  The post above had referred to 66982, that's why I said you could not use that.


----------

